
Ask HN: Where do you get your privacy policy / terms of service? - davidwparker
When you&#x27;re starting a new project, as an individual&#x2F;bootstrapped, where do you get &#x2F; find your privacy policy and terms of service?
Or how do you create them?
Template?
Legal docs as a service?
Lawyers ($$$)?<p>Thanks!
======
utkarsh_apoorva
Chargify's ToS are open sourced and free for you to use.Take a look:
[https://www.chargify.com/free-use-terms/](https://www.chargify.com/free-use-
terms/)

~~~
davidwparker
Will do thanks!

